# Why isn't my lettuce growing?



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

This is my first year trying to grow lettuce!

I planted it 2 weeks ago. It sprouted within a week, but for the last week it's just had the first pairt of leaves, nothing else, and hasn't gotten any bigger at all. 

It's been in the 60's and 70's (80's one day) here, the bed is in full sun. Is this normal?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you fertilized it? Lettuce is a heavy feeder. It needs more nitrogen than some veggies do. Don't over fertilize - follow the package instructions on amounts.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. this would be the time for a good dose of compost tea or a light spattering of compost throughout the bed and they should take off.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

For me it seems as if the lettuce pops up quickly but does take a little longer before you start seeing it getting bigger. I am trying to think of when I started mine over three weeks and I am now seeing the second leaves on a few but not all of them.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

It also likes to stay moist so if it is in full sun make sure to give it a good drink about every other day.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

All good answers,in my opinion, looking at it to often,too, seems to slow it down.I've started peeping out the window,cause I want it to hurry up so we can wilt it with vinegar and oil and put some in a plate beside some crispy bacon and golden brown corn bread..:nana:lol Eddie Buck


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

It's in a raised bed with 1/3 compost (and 1/3 vermiculite and 1/3 peat moss).

I like to check my garden every day to make sure it's doing all right... but maybe if I just ignore the areas where the lettuce is, it'll take off and start growing fast, huh?


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with the water/fertilizer folks. It's a hearty eater! Just give it some compost tea and blow it a few kisses. It'll be up before you know it!

Also, this cold snap we're having should make it a very good crop. Lettuce loves a good cold snooze before taking off and making you proud!


----------



## Guilt Trip (May 1, 2008)

Again Heavy Feeder, If you let it dry out for a day, it will take three days to catch up, I stuffed old hay around my lettuce as soon as it starts to come up, Keep it Moist and Fertile, and you will eat lettuce, Oh! it all will be ready to harvest with in three days of each other, Good Luck, Grady


----------

